# Vlade or Ostertag



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

who do u like more Vlade or Oster?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Vlade...

But I couldn't tell you, haven't seen Ostertag play for the Kings much... But as far as locker room prescence and nice passing it's Vlade, even though I hated watching Vlade lazy around the court on defense...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Vlade, but Ostertag will hopefully bring the things the team was missing last year (rebounding, defense). Maybe he will turn out to be a better fit for the team (at least on the court).


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

Vlade was a good passer but he is just one player, there are other good passers on the team losing one good passer shouldn't hurt. The aquisition of Ostertag will prove helpful with his capabilities coming off the bench.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

valde is more vauleable then ostertag but we do need toughness i guess that wat ostertag can do (hopefully):uhoh:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Greg Ostertag sucks and wont help the team at all.


----------



## d_sizzle_16 (Aug 21, 2004)

i dont think Ostertag is bad but Vlade is one of my favourite players ever so he gets my vote


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Letting Vlade go was a bad idea, as it seems to have pushed Peja over the edge for the trade demand. Chemistry and locker room leadership will certainly be lost, Ostertag will never in a million years replace that obviously.

But as far as on-court skillsets are concerned, Ostertag brings much needed rebounding and defensive toughness. Can block a few shots. Solid pickup. Not a great shooter, scorer or passer by any means, but a good garbage scorer. 

Overall, Kings will probably get a better overall player for their needs in Ostertag, but will lose out on all the intangibles and leadership Vlade brought.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Vlade on Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday and from 8am - 5pm on Sunday.:yes:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

But of course, we only had to pay Ostertag half the money, and Vlade isn't twice as good... So...


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

thing that hurts me the most is vlade is gone to the lakers:hurl:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

It's definately Vlade, we all know that, but we got some much needed toughness in return.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I dont think anyone is going to try to make the case that 'Tag is better than Vlade, but like others said, hopefully Greg can bring some things we need, and Chris can do everything Vlade did one the court (and more) Maybe Chris was right about a little lockerroom tension too. 

One thing no one talked about during the Minnesota series that I saw, and that Vlade's departure effects. When the high post offense definetally wasnt flowing, they just kept trying it in vain, but now, with Vlade gone, hopefully when there are problems with the usual offence, they will mix in a more traditional set were Bibby does the passing, to give defenses a differnet look. I wish they wouls have tried this against Minnesota.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> *Item:* Los Angeles Lakers center Vlade Divac, 36, herniated a disc in his back during informal drills this week and is expected to miss the beginning of training camp, at the very least. Divac signed a two-year deal with the Lakers after playing the previous six with the Sacramento Kings.
> 
> *What it really means:* For everyone who jumped all over astute Kings president Geoff Petrie, this is a good example of why he did not give in to Divac's multiyear contract demands and signed Greg Ostertag instead. There is no denying Divac's slick play and leadership qualities. But just as obvious has been his physical deterioration. He has never been one to exert himself conditioning-wise, and even before the injury, it was going to be interesting to see how many minutes Lakers coach Rudy Tomjanovich expected him to play. Now it's even more likely Brian Grant and Chris Mihm will get a lot more minutes at center than they might have expected.


http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/7719682


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

vlades a beast though


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

yeah, a beast with a herniated disk, but a beast none the less


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>maKINGSofgreatness</b>!
> yeah, a beast with a herniated disk, but a beast none the less


Petrie is going to look really good if this ends up being a serious injury (not that I hope it is)


----------

